# Just been diagnosed....



## SamRed (Jan 1, 2016)

Hi all,

Been diagnosed with the big D this week. 
They believe it is Type 1 but won't know for definite until they get the blood tests back in around 6 weeks. 

Feels like this will ruin my life; hopefully it is just the initial shock that's making me feel like this. 
Some huge changes needed to my lifestyle. 
I'm only 33!

This place looks great and some real inspirational people on here that will hopefully get me through the early stages. 

Thanks for reading and Happy New Year to you all.


----------



## Matt Cycle (Jan 1, 2016)

Welcome to the forum Sam and happy new year.

Yes, it's a shock when diagnosed and there is a lot to take in at first but once it's all settled down and you've got the hang of it most people continue to live normal lives. 

What lifestyle changes do you think you need to make?


----------



## SamRed (Jan 1, 2016)

Matt Cycle said:


> Welcome to the forum Sam and happy new year.
> 
> Yes, it's a shock when diagnosed and there is a lot to take in at first but once it's all settled down and you've got the hang of it most people continue to live normal lives.
> 
> What lifestyle changes do you think you need to make?



Hi Matt,

You're probably right, just the initial shock. 

Have a real sweet tooth so cutting out sweets will be hard. 
Also used to enjoy a night out with friends and a few drinks but reading online I don't think I can do that anymore. 

I'm sure I'll get used to it. 

Thanks for the response Matt.


----------



## Copepod (Jan 1, 2016)

Assuming you're using insulin, there's no need to cut out sweets, but essential to match insulin doses to carbohydrate. Drinking alcohol is still OK, but you need to take account of effects on blood glucose.
There are some things that type 1 diabetes does make impossible, such as joining armed forces, driving some large vehicles, professional SCUBA diving etc.


----------



## Matt Cycle (Jan 1, 2016)

You can still have the occasional sweet treat, say at the end of a meal but it's all about moderation. 

Alcohol too is okay in moderation so having some drinks will be fine.  If you are T1 you'll be on insulin and alcohol can lower blood sugar giving a greater chance of hypoglycaemia (low blood sugar).  One of the concerns is if you are out at night and had a few drinks but then collapsed through having a hypo people would mistake this for being drunk (the outward appearance is similar).


----------



## ukjohn (Jan 1, 2016)

*Hi Sam.. Welcome to the best diabetic group on the web, you will find some very helpful people on here that have already been through what you feel now and because of  changes to lifestyle feel more healthy now than before. I was diagnosed at age 65, next month I shall be 77, diabetes changed my life for the better, so don't think yours is over at 33, you can still have a drink with the boys, it just means everything in moderation. 

John.*


----------



## SamRed (Jan 1, 2016)

Copepod said:


> Assuming you're using insulin, there's no need to cut out sweets, but essential to match insulin doses to carbohydrate. Drinking alcohol is still OK, but you need to take account of effects on blood glucose.
> There are some things that type 1 diabetes does make impossible, such as joining armed forces, driving some large vehicles, professional SCUBA diving etc.



Thanks for your reply. 

Just need to get the hang of the balance with my insulin if I were to have sweets/alcohol. 

At the moment I inject nova rapid at breakfast, lunch and tea and then the slow releasing insulin before bed. 

Lots of research to be done. 

Many thanks.


----------



## SamRed (Jan 1, 2016)

Matt Cycle said:


> You can still have the occasional sweet treat, say at the end of a meal but it's all about moderation.
> 
> Alcohol too is okay in moderation so having some drinks will be fine.  If you are T1 you'll be on insulin and alcohol can lower blood sugar giving a greater chance of hypoglycaemia (low blood sugar).  One of the concerns is if you are out at night and had a few drinks but then collapsed through having a hypo people would mistake this for being drunk (the outward appearance is similar).



Thanks Matt, feeling a little more positive after the couple of replys.


----------



## SamRed (Jan 1, 2016)

ukjohn said:


> *Hi Sam.. Welcome to the best diabetic group on the web, you will find some very helpful people on here that have already been through what you feel now and because of  changes to lifestyle feel more healthy now than before. I was diagnosed at age 65, next month I shall be 77, diabetes changed my life for the better, so don't think yours is over at 33, you can still have a drink with the boys, it just means everything in moderation.
> 
> John.*


Thanks John. 

Just need to get my head round it all.


----------



## pottersusan (Jan 1, 2016)

The people here are so helpful and knowledgeable - just ask. It's quite a learning curve and you'll discover that the answers today are not necessarily the answers tomorrow - diabetes is not an exact science  but you will learn how to deal with it.
Good luck


----------



## SamRed (Jan 1, 2016)

I also need another glucose meter to check my BG. Any recommendations? 

Have one already but would like to have one at home and also in my car. 

Thanks.


----------



## Lynn Davies (Jan 1, 2016)

Hi and welcome Sam - I too am new to all this so not much help but there is a wealth of knowledge around here to don't be afraid to ask questions.


----------



## Mini-Vicki (Jan 1, 2016)

Hi Sam, 
I'm a recent insulin taker too! I was diagnosed a few years ago as a type 2, but am in fact a type 1. 
When I was first diagnosed initially, I went through what were essentially the stages of grief, denial, bargaining etc. The denial stage lasted a loooong time, but now I'm much better, and leading a pretty much normal life. 
Diabetes does change things for sure, but it does not rule my life! I still have my favourite sweet treats, and I still drink alcohol, just everything in moderation, and being aware of the effects different things have on your BG levels. 
I have a spare meter, a SD codefree, which is fairly cost effective, and lots of people on here use. 
On the subject of driving, have you been made aware of the DVLA rules regarding driving? 
This forum is brilliant, and so helpful


----------



## khskel (Jan 1, 2016)

Ask your DN for a spare meter I was given one without asking for it.


----------



## SamRed (Jan 1, 2016)

Mini-Vicki said:


> Hi Sam,
> I'm a recent insulin taker too! I was diagnosed a few years ago as a type 2, but am in fact a type 1.
> When I was first diagnosed initially, I went through what were essentially the stages of grief, denial, bargaining etc. The denial stage lasted a loooong time, but now I'm much better, and leading a pretty much normal life.
> Diabetes does change things for sure, but it does not rule my life! I still have my favourite sweet treats, and I still drink alcohol, just everything in moderation, and being aware of the effects different things have on your BG levels.
> ...


Hi Vicki,

Definitely in the early stages regarding denial etc. but sure that will change when I get my head round it all. 
Just ordered the SD Codefree. 

I'll be calling the DVLA on Monday to advise and also my insurer. 

When people say in moderation, can I still have a few glasses of red of an evening or is that a no go?

Thanks Vicki.


----------



## Stitch147 (Jan 1, 2016)

Hi Sam, welcome to the forum. This place is great for help and advice. I have found it brilliant since being diagnosed last August. I have since found out that I have an unusual case of diabetes. It was listening to the advice on here that made me push my doctor for answers and help.


----------



## Mini-Vicki (Jan 1, 2016)

SamRed said:


> Hi Vicki,
> 
> Definitely in the early stages regarding denial etc. but sure that will change when I get my head round it all.
> Just ordered the SD Codefree.
> ...


 I can definitely empathise, I was 25 when I got my diagnosis so I was suddenly really aware of my mortality, and my healthcare team at the time were absolutely shocking. 
Your NHS trust will run courses you can go to to learn about diabetes and mix with other newly diagnosed, that really helped me. 
I just want to reiterate that diabetes does not have to control your life. It's a horrible illness, no doubt, but these days it is something that can be worked into to your life, rather than it taking over. 
As for the DVLA they will send you a leaflet telling you what to do, but you should test before driving, and your BG should be above 5 to drive, if you are on a long journey you need to retest every 2 hours. 
The other thing that happens to me a lot is that when people find out I'm diabetic, they more often than not, know a diabetic friend of a cousin twice removed who's lost 3 legs or 12 toes or something. Why these people thing it's a great idea to tell us about these horror stories is beyond me. Ignore these people! My own dad has been type one for 55 years and is perfectly fine. 

Ha! That's turned into a bit of an essay, sorry!


----------



## SamRed (Jan 1, 2016)

Mini-Vicki said:


> I can definitely empathise, I was 25 when I got my diagnosis so I was suddenly really aware of my mortality, and my healthcare team at the time were absolutely shocking.
> Your NHS trust will run courses you can go to to learn about diabetes and mix with other newly diagnosed, that really helped me.
> I just want to reiterate that diabetes does not have to control your life. It's a horrible illness, no doubt, but these days it is something that can be worked into to your life, rather than it taking over.
> As for the DVLA they will send you a leaflet telling you what to do, but you should test before driving, and your BG should be above 5 to drive, if you are on a long journey you need to retest every 2 hours.
> ...


Thanks Vicki. 

An essay but a good essay! Ha! 
I like my toes so will do my best to keep them safe!!


----------



## HOBIE (Jan 1, 2016)

Welcome SamRed


----------



## trophywench (Jan 1, 2016)

Hiya !  - I was 22, and as has been said - you have to learn to control the D otherwise, absolutely no doubt about it - D will control you.

Yes it's very tiresome sometimes but honestly I think I'd kinda miss it if it wasn't there, at this stage of my life!  It is almost like an extra part of me, physically - like you had an extra hand?   Certainly never stops you doing anything you want to - except just a couple of professions these days, and that's as much for our safety as it is for anyone else's.

DVLA - once you have satisfactorily answered all the medical questions, you will eventually be issued with a 3 year licence - but if you currently have a licence allowing you to drive anything over 3.5 tonne/tow anything heavy (this could be a large motorhome/Caravan so not necessarily only 'commericial' vehicles), potentially you will lose that same as everybody does when they are 70 - but by jumping through the necessary hoops in either case, this category can be regained.  (Depends when you passed your car test as to what categories you are allowed to drive in the first place anyway!)  Then we have to renew them every 3 years henceforth.

If you think Vicky's post is an essay - think again please.  Your reading about diabetes has only just begun and I assure you at the moment you are only at the 'Janet & John' level of reading books.  But a good place to start would be the book by Ragnar Hannas - 'Type 1 Diabetes in Children, Teenagers and Young Adults' - which is a plain English book written primarily for the parents of diabetic children - but if you ignore the things about the effect of growth hormones and other specifically childish things - then the info and advice in it is spot on for Type 1s of any age! and easier to read than the comparative Tomes written prior to that for adults.

Good luck!


----------



## SamRed (Jan 2, 2016)

trophywench said:


> Hiya !  - I was 22, and as has been said - you have to learn to control the D otherwise, absolutely no doubt about it - D will control you.
> 
> Yes it's very tiresome sometimes but honestly I think I'd kinda miss it if it wasn't there, at this stage of my life!  It is almost like an extra part of me, physically - like you had an extra hand?   Certainly never stops you doing anything you want to - except just a couple of professions these days, and that's as much for our safety as it is for anyone else's.
> 
> ...


Thanks.

Great post.


----------



## Cofito (Jan 2, 2016)

Welcome. Although a parent. The advise and views from everyone on here has been a big help. 

My son is only 12 so we are all adjusting, but always say he can have anything just has to be aware of what that may mean.


----------



## Bloden (Jan 2, 2016)

Hiya Sam Red. Sorry to hear about your diagnosis. I was 41 when diagnosed and it can feel overwhelming at first but things do get better - it definitely won't 'ruin' your life. There are some lifestyle changes of course but the advice here is to take baby steps, not try to make a ton of changes at once! This may sound mad to you now, but I feel that my diagnosis helped me to stop and take stock of my life and make some long-overdue positive changes.


----------



## SamRed (Jan 2, 2016)

Bloden said:


> Hiya Sam Red. Sorry to hear about your diagnosis. I was 41 when diagnosed and it can feel overwhelming at first but things do get better - it definitely won't 'ruin' your life. There are some lifestyle changes of course but the advice here is to take baby steps, not try to make a ton of changes at once! This may sound mad to you now, but I feel that my diagnosis helped me to stop and take stock of my life and make some long-overdue positive changes.


Hi Bloden,

That's what I'm hoping, that it will have a positive impact on my life. 

Thanks Bloden.


----------



## Amy Zofia (Jan 8, 2016)

SamRed said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Been diagnosed with the big D this week.
> They believe it is Type 1 but won't know for definite until they get the blood tests back in around 6 weeks.
> ...


Hi there, so i understand that you are worried that diabetes will ruin your life but don't worry it wont. If anything it can help you improve your life, since i was diagnosed I've been eating better and i have understood the importance of good health. It is scary at first but after you realize how it can improve your life and how to mange it, it becomes a lot less scary.  Hope this helped.


----------



## SamRed (Jan 9, 2016)

Amy Zofia said:


> Hi there, so i understand that you are worried that diabetes will ruin your life but don't worry it wont. If anything it can help you improve your life, since i was diagnosed I've been eating better and i have understood the importance of good health. It is scary at first but after you realize how it can improve your life and how to mange it, it becomes a lot less scary.  Hope this helped.


Thank you.


----------

